# cervical mass



## trose45116 (Mar 3, 2009)

anyone know what diagnosis can be used for this.


----------



## slcomstock (Mar 3, 2009)

ICD#9 dx. code
mass, neck area 784.2
If there is a lymph node involved, I would use 785.6. Make sure you have documentation. If not, the other code would work for a basic.


----------



## bigredcag (Mar 3, 2009)

Cervix i use 625.8 but if a procedure is done  i usually try to wait for the path report  and get the DX from there


----------

